# The Great Goldfish Debate



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I found this on Craigslist and thought I would share. I figured it would spark up some debate within P-Fury's loins..



> *15 GAL FISH TANK WITH RED-BELLIED PIRANHA A 2 YEAR OLD* - I HAVE A 15 GAL TANK WITH A RED-BELLIED PIRANHA PLUS FEEDER FISH COMES WITH LID LIGHT FILTER AND 2 HEATERS THE FILTER FILTERS 350 GPH I PAID 100 FOR THE PIRANHA AND THE FILTER WAS AROUND 70 SO I WOULD LIKE TO GET AT LEASE 170 IM ALSO UP FOR TRADES JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YA HAVE MY CELL NUMBER IS XXXXXXXXXX THE TANK DOES HOLE WATER TO THE TOP OF THE TANK






























Here we have supposedly "2 year old" Red Bellies in a gold fish polluted, under sized, tank. Now I am well aware of the great goldfish debate, and almost see this as a proven, prime example of how goldfish should not be a staple food. Now I have never owned RBP, but just from viewing a pictures and videos - and correct me if I'm wrong - these fish look way under sized for being 2 years old. Maybe it's the tank size, maybe it was the goldfish, maybe it was the water conditions, or maybe it was all the above. Let's hear it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

every part of this just looks wrong


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

$100 for a Rb? What a joke.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This type of sh*t makes me sad. So he paid 100 for it 2 years ago or did he just get it not to long ago. At least he has 20x turn over but that dont really help when he has 50 f*cking god fish in the tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

This sickens me soo much.... Its impossible he hasnt read something about red belly piranha proper care


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

either he got ripped off on the piranha or he's trying to rip other ppl off.
can't really tell how big the rbp is but the color looks ok from the picture.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The problem is the gravel


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Many of you guys don't know me as I am a noob in the hobby of piranha keeping, but I want to go on a little rant here. This is absolutely sickening and sad to me. I've been obsessed with fish and aquatic life since I was a wee little Bucs fan running around in the actual creamsicle tee shirts. I've also wanted to grow up to have a tank of piranhas for almost just as long. Now I could've crammed these beautiful fish into a f**king 15th gallon tank, which is what I started with, but that never crossed my mind. Instead I got simpler fish, educated myself on proper fish care, and spent years saving for the perfect tank for these amazing fish. Now I've spent thousands of dollars at this point to have my dream 150 gallon tank (actually my dream tank is about 800 gallons But with marriage comes compromise haha) in my living room stocked with my awesome red belly shoal. Recently I've decided to become the proud owner of a rrs, and to make room for his new home I rearranged my entire house. Point is fish are not just work, and an investment, but also part of my family. I treat my fish with the same love, respect, and caring I treat my dog, and they even get treated better than some of my family (my in-laws come to mind). I hope this person gets rid of these fish and never owns p's again until they're properly educated. The saddest part is that 100 price tag for undergrown, poorly fed fish are going to make it impossible for anyone to save them


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thats a sweet ass shoal of goldfish.. LOL


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

shaneb said:


> Thats a sweet ass shoal of goldfish.. LOL


HA!


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

AMybe he was givin all his info from the pet store.
Went to go look at some P's the other day taht were for sale. They were SUPER dark, darker then any pic ive ever seen.
Hells if i know taht means thier healthy or not, but they looked very ugly.
When i asked waht they fed them, they told he, he had for for 9 monrhs and they had only eaten raw hamburger, becaue he said it was A cheap and B was told its the best food for them,

Maybe someone missled this guy and he cant read so he went on none the wiser.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Where the guy live? I'll want to talk to him. Not even the poorest pet store has a setup this disgraceful!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

thats it Sylar, lets F7Ck this guy up!

lol all jokes aside, this is a prime example of why s forum like this is so useful in the hobby.

we can all give ourselves a pat on the back!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> thats it Sylar, lets F7Ck this guy up!
> 
> lol all jokes aside, this is a prime example of why s forum like this is so useful in the hobby.
> 
> we can all give ourselves a pat on the back!


lol, You get a sledge hammer and I'll get the nailgun we'll pose as repair men and when he opens the door BAM! Afterwards well build him a coffin and bury him alive in it with all his gold fish flopping in there with him. MOOHAHAHA!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

the dude is just trying to pull a fast one on people. That whole set-up is not even worth $100 bucks.... I mean look at it, it is a 15 gallon tank that goes for about $20 at you LFS. It is a baby RBP.... If you want it, get it for like $50 TOPS!!! Just wing it off the goldies.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> thats it Sylar, lets F7Ck this guy up!
> 
> lol all jokes aside, this is a prime example of why s forum like this is so useful in the hobby.
> 
> we can all give ourselves a pat on the back!


lol, You get a sledge hammer and I'll get the nailgun we'll pose as repair men and when he opens the door BAM! Afterwards well build him a coffin and bury him alive in it with all his gold fish flopping in there with him. MOOHAHAHA!








[/quote]
ill get the wood -.-


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

this is dumbb i paid 10 bucks for 1 and hes in a 10 gallon right now and hes got blood worms, shrimp pellets, and the occasional guppy but when he starts to grow too big hes going to a 55 gallon, he shouldve moved it ino a bigger tank as soon as it grew to a decent size they need room


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

FYI A 55 aint really big enough for reds either


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

Tampa2Josh said:


> Many of you guys don't know me as I am a noob in the hobby of piranha keeping, but I want to go on a little rant here. This is absolutely sickening and sad to me. I've been obsessed with fish and aquatic life since I was a wee little Bucs fan running around in the actual creamsicle tee shirts. I've also wanted to grow up to have a tank of piranhas for almost just as long. Now I could've crammed these beautiful fish into a f**king 15th gallon tank, which is what I started with, but that never crossed my mind. Instead I got simpler fish, educated myself on proper fish care, and spent years saving for the perfect tank for these amazing fish. Now I've spent thousands of dollars at this point to have my dream 150 gallon tank (actually my dream tank is about 800 gallons But with marriage comes compromise haha) in my living room stocked with my awesome red belly shoal. Recently I've decided to become the proud owner of a rrs, and to make room for his new home I rearranged my entire house. Point is fish are not just work, and an investment, but also part of my family. I treat my fish with the same love, respect, and caring I treat my dog, and they even get treated better than some of my family (my in-laws come to mind). I hope this person gets rid of these fish and never owns p's again until they're properly educated. The saddest part is that 100 price tag for undergrown, poorly fed fish are going to make it impossible for anyone to save them


Your the asshole who feeds mice to his RB's. You have no room to talk when it comes to things like this since you're a bigger douche than the guy keeping his fish in a 15g tank so spare us your self righteous BS.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

warpet said:


> Many of you guys don't know me as I am a noob in the hobby of piranha keeping, but I want to go on a little rant here. This is absolutely sickening and sad to me. I've been obsessed with fish and aquatic life since I was a wee little Bucs fan running around in the actual creamsicle tee shirts. I've also wanted to grow up to have a tank of piranhas for almost just as long. Now I could've crammed these beautiful fish into a f**king 15th gallon tank, which is what I started with, but that never crossed my mind. Instead I got simpler fish, educated myself on proper fish care, and spent years saving for the perfect tank for these amazing fish. Now I've spent thousands of dollars at this point to have my dream 150 gallon tank (actually my dream tank is about 800 gallons But with marriage comes compromise haha) in my living room stocked with my awesome red belly shoal. Recently I've decided to become the proud owner of a rrs, and to make room for his new home I rearranged my entire house. Point is fish are not just work, and an investment, but also part of my family. I treat my fish with the same love, respect, and caring I treat my dog, and they even get treated better than some of my family (my in-laws come to mind). I hope this person gets rid of these fish and never owns p's again until they're properly educated. The saddest part is that 100 price tag for undergrown, poorly fed fish are going to make it impossible for anyone to save them


Your the asshole who feeds mice to his RB's. You have no room to talk when it comes to things like this since you're a bigger douche than the guy keeping his fish in a 15g tank so spare us your self righteous BS.
[/quote]
Dude calm the f*ck down so what if he fed them mice OWELL it already happened GET OVER IT i hope he learns the negatives from feeding mice. There is no need for bashing him, did you pay for the mouse? Do you maintain his tanks or raise his fish? He can feed em whatever the f*ck he wants without your OPINION

Anyways he was reffering to the reds living conditions NOT feeding mice so shut the f*ck up and get off his case ....... have a good day


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

warpet said:


> Your the asshole who feeds mice to his RB's. You have no room to talk when it comes to things like this since you're a bigger douche than the guy keeping his fish in a 15g tank so spare us your self righteous BS.


If you think a wild piranha has never eaten a mammal such as a mouse before, you are kidding yourself. Why don't you chill with the hostility and accept the fact that out of the 6+ billion people on the planet, someone might have a different opinion than you.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

@ warpet. What's wrong with feeding mice once in a while? NOTHING! Just because YOU don't doesn't mean others can't or shouldn't. Seems to me YOUR the douchebag asshole. & that tank looks bigger than 15gal to me. Anyhow its still sad & happens more than we know because pet shops are all about $$$$ n not about educating the person buying a fish. Which is sad!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Many of you guys don't know me as I am a noob in the hobby of piranha keeping, but I want to go on a little rant here. This is absolutely sickening and sad to me. I've been obsessed with fish and aquatic life since I was a wee little Bucs fan running around in the actual creamsicle tee shirts. I've also wanted to grow up to have a tank of piranhas for almost just as long. Now I could've crammed these beautiful fish into a f**king 15th gallon tank, which is what I started with, but that never crossed my mind. Instead I got simpler fish, educated myself on proper fish care, and spent years saving for the perfect tank for these amazing fish. Now I've spent thousands of dollars at this point to have my dream 150 gallon tank (actually my dream tank is about 800 gallons But with marriage comes compromise haha) in my living room stocked with my awesome red belly shoal. Recently I've decided to become the proud owner of a rrs, and to make room for his new home I rearranged my entire house. Point is fish are not just work, and an investment, but also part of my family. I treat my fish with the same love, respect, and caring I treat my dog, and they even get treated better than some of my family (my in-laws come to mind). I hope this person gets rid of these fish and never owns p's again until they're properly educated. The saddest part is that 100 price tag for undergrown, poorly fed fish are going to make it impossible for anyone to save them


Your the asshole who feeds mice to his RB's. You have no room to talk when it comes to things like this since you're a bigger douche than the guy keeping his fish in a 15g tank so spare us your self righteous BS.
[/quote]
Dude calm the f*ck down so what if he fed them mice OWELL it already happened i hope he learns the negatives from feeding mice. There is no need for bashing him, did you pay for the mouse? Do you maintain his tanks or raise his fish? He can feed em whatever the f*ck he wants without your OPINION

Anyways he was reffering to the reds living conditions NOT feeding mice so shut the f*ck up and get off his case
[/quote]

For all three of you calm down. This is a forum where people are ment to share ideas regardless of if people agree with them or not. You are allowed to dispute any ideas put forward as long as it is in a mature and respectful manner. If any of you continue with personal attacks you can get some time off away from this site.If you act like children you can be grounded like a child but if you want a civil conversation like adults then by all means go for it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Exactly cluster!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jesus,this is like an old school pfury thread...feelin the love...feelin it.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

@warpet if you want to bash me for what I feed my fish its your right. I would be way more likely to listen to what you had to say if you presented it a little differently. But just calling me a douche and asshole and following me around in all the threads I'm posting in name calling and trying to discredit me is pretty lame. There's a thread that you're more than familiar with my mouse video, and I'll take all the bashing and name calling you can come with there. But please try to grow up just enough to keep your negativity towards me limited to that thread. I started that thread knowing I'd get some negative feedback, but what I don't need is some little know it all following me around this site acting the way you are. I really hope this doesn't get me in trouble, just trying to request that Mrs. Warpet keeps his beef with me on the thread I started. This is a great site for information, discussion, and civil debate (calling someone a douche is not civil), and I am very glad to have a community like this to learn and share info in, and one of my favorite things is hearing peoples opinions that are opposite of mine because it presents an opportunity to learn. You however are not giving me anything constructive to work with other than the fact that you're ruining every thread you see my name on by starting these stupid arguments and trying to blame me for everything negative in the hobby. If you want to continue this crazyness please just post a link on my mouse video site outlining all the negatives of mouse feeding so I can read up and become a more informed douche. Thanks.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So to stay on topic cause its heading into a different direction atm...that looks like a gold fish tank with piranha to me not the other way around. Those arent adults either you can still see the spots. Seller is definitely tryign to rip someone off. I love some of these ads on cragslist with people trying to sell 55 or 75 gallon tanks for $500.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

It's crazy. Craigslist is so hard because its so hard to tell whos telling the truth.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> The problem is the gravel


x2


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Tampa2Josh said:


> It's crazy. Craigslist is so hard because its so hard to tell whos telling the truth.


Whenever I deal with people on Craigslist, I just assume they are lying about everything


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, yeah, the one time I ordered I was trying to get a koralia powerhead, and the guy was trying to tell me it was the wall plug and it wasn't, I could tell right from the picture it was one that plugged into a wavemaker.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had people tell me all types of crazy stories -- that they were big-time breeders of fish, had a bunch of huge tanks at home, could get me any fish imported from anywhere, etc. I have seen a few setups that were similar to the one the OP posted -- every time I was told by the owner that they were really healthy fish and had received excellent care -- some people just think excellent care is changing water and cleaning the tank once every few months and that a "really healthy fish" is one that isn't floating at the top of the tank.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

haha, must be nice to have a fish that only requires that to be in good health, I'm in my tanks almost everyday gravel vacuuming and cleaning something its more rare for a day where I'm not ocd tank cleaning. Definitely don't think I'll be using craigslist for fish. Ever. haha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i remember visiting someone for a serra...when i walked in to their grungy ass apartment they had a 55g tank with the serra in it, and a 40 breeder with some red ear sliders...no lights on the sliders, just a bare bottom tank with an inch of FILTHY water...(since i owned red ear sliders at the time) i was like, hey where's the light on the RES tank? verbatum he told me "turtles dont need light, most of the time they live underwater anyway". i was like...uhhhh, dude your turtles are going to die. got into a semi-argument about it, and then told him i wasn't interested in the fish. i've seen some stoopids, but that kid takes the cake all time of what i've seen.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

haha, thats really bad. I mean everyone makes mistakes while in this hobby, but thats just sad. I'm so glad we're in the age of the internet where places like this people will help each other out (for the most part haha). Its even worse that not only do some people keep their fish in such horrible conditions, but they go through it thinking they're doing the right thing. Its especially aggravating when the info is at their fingertips.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tampa2Josh said:


> haha, must be nice to have a fish that only requires that to be in good health, I'm in my tanks almost everyday gravel vacuuming and cleaning something its more rare for a day where I'm not ocd tank cleaning. Definitely don't think I'll be using craigslist for fish. Ever. haha


I wouldnt do daily waterchanges lol


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

No daily water changes, haha, I guess I should've been a little more clear. I have my big tank with my pygo shoal, and 2 smaller tanks, one with juvi reds I'm growing out to add to my shoal, and one with a ruby red spilo, so between the 3 tanks I'm in at least one of them everyday between gravel vacs and clean up of uneaten food etc...


----------

